# When transfers go wrong...



## oriecat (Sep 18, 2004)

It can still turn out kinda cool....







I learned not to use that paper if I'm doing it wet.  It started to fall apart on me.  I am not sure what I did, I think I rolled it the opposite direction from how I normally do, so I ended up pushing the chemicals back through, or something.  I kinda like it though.  It almost looks like an asian calligraphy painting.

This one didn't come out too bad....






This paper works really well in the water and gives a nice texture.  The mountain was really thick and dark, so I rubbed a lot of it off and it turned purple.  It was more purple before it dried.


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2004)

I absolutely would be happy with that top one!       You can always say you sandwiched a couple of slides together to go for that abstract look.  I think it looks fab!   

And I can only see half of the second one....what happened??   :cry:  

So you used artist's watercolor paper on the second, but not the first?


----------



## oriecat (Sep 18, 2004)

Well that was weird.  My internet has been out of whack all week, so I think it didn't upload right.  Trying again.


I didn't get any actual watercolor paper, I just got a couple different thick artists papers to try out.


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2004)

Yay, there it is!   Hey, I like that shot - great transfer idea!       You do end up with some crazy colors sometimes, but it's fun to play with them and test it.   I think it looks great, and cleanly lifted, as well.   Hooray!

The second paper looks like cold-pressed watercolor paper, it has a similar texture and stands up to water.   

Hey, did you try a vinegar bath?  It might really enhance that mountain shot.   Not always necessary, but I usually do it now.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 18, 2004)

I didn't have any vinegar, but I will try to pick some up...

I also tried some emulsion lifts last night, but had no luck.  The only dry prints I had were from the 12 year old pack of film the lady gave me with the printer, so I don't know if it was too old to lift or I just wasn't doing it right, but I couldn't get it to come off.  Maybe my water wasn't hot enough?  I don't have a thermom that goes up to 160 so I didn't know how hot it was.  It was over 130 though.  I will try again tomorrow with a print from the new film I just got.

Thanks for your thoughts, Terri!


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2004)

Ohh how I want my camera. Can you lot stop posting so many good things so I don't get too sad? 

:mrgreen:

I like the second one. And if you rotate the first it looks like you've got a picture of some tree trunks and a pond.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2004)

beautiful photos hahahaha


----------



## Karalee (Sep 18, 2004)

Awesome stuff Orie! Man, im going to have to get some new paper and try some transfers, they look great!


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks great!  I agree that the first one looks like an asian calligraphy painting.


terri: you mentioned a vinegar bath for image transfers.  at what point do you use vinegar?  this is probably in one of my image transfer books that I need to read.


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2004)

Ambrosia said:
			
		

> Looks great!  I agree that the first one looks like an asian calligraphy painting.
> 
> 
> terri: you mentioned a vinegar bath for image transfers.  at what point do you use vinegar?  this is probably in one of my image transfer books that I need to read.



I always wait until my image transfer has dried down before I do a vinegar bath.   Generally speaking you put 1 part of white distilled vinegar to 4 parts water (room temp) for about a minute or so.  The point is not only to help clarify and brighten colors but also return the ph balance to normal, since it gets interrupted when the pos/neg is prematurely separated, and this can have an effect on stability of the print over time.   Hope this helps!


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Terri!

I'll try that!


----------

